# "We are open" или "opened"



## damager

Завязался спор как правильно сказать "We are open" или "opened".

И почему open без `ed.
Как объяснить это с помощью правил, а не на уровне личного мнения и догадок? Какие это части речи?
Преподаватель умудрился утверждать что можно сказать и opened применительно к "мы открыты" или "мы отркылись". Но везде используется open. Считаю, что это не правильно.


----------



## gvozd

Правильно 'we are open'. Если препод будет аргументировать, мол, есть еще 'we are closed', огорчите его. И open, и closed являются прилагательными.


----------



## damager

спасибо! как тогда доказать применив правила, что opened вообще нельзя использовать в качестве прилагательного?


----------



## gvozd

Погодите... Что за бред? Кто вообще we are opened перевел "мы открылись"? Мы открылись - we opened. Кто соединил вспомогательный глагол настоящего времени are с глаголом прошедшего времени opened? Это феерический кабздец.


----------



## rusita preciosa

damager said:


> спасибо! как тогда доказать применив правила, что opened вообще нельзя использовать в качестве прилагательного?


You can't: *opened* is a past participle of the verb *open*. 
The verbiage "we are open" on store signs is determined by usage - there is no "rule" that would confirm or disconfirm that.


----------



## damager

вот такая странная вывеска


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> The verbiage "we are open" on store signs is determined by usage - there is no "rule" that would confirm or disconfirm that.



Почему? В данном контексте we are opened не имеет смысла. Это переводится типа: "Нас кто-то открывает" (пассивная форма). 

Актив: The boss opens us every morning. Босс открывает нас
Пассив: We are opened by the boss every morning. Мы открываемся боссом

Несуразица. Чисто для иллюстрации.


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Почему? В данном контексте we are opened не имеет смысла. Это переводится типа: "Нас кто-то открывает".


I mean there is no rule that explains why it is* closed *but *open.
*We are opened is rather нас кто-то открыл / нас открыли.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> We are opened is rather нас кто-то открыл / нас открыли.



Оказывается, вопрошающий задал этот же вопрос носителям. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2388794

Вот один из ответов


> "We are opened" makes no sense here: it is the passive form of "Someone opens us".



Носитель сказал, что we are opened есть пассивная форма по отношению к "некто открывает нас".
Если его утверждение верно, то we are opened нельзя перевести на русский, используя прошедшее время.


----------



## Moro12

Объяснение Julian Stuart выглядит наиболее логичным:



JulianStuart said:


> ... _Open_ seems to be an unusual word in that it functions as an adjective and a verb but its past participle is _not_ the corresponding adjective. Often the past participle of a verb _can_ be used as an adjective. However, in this case, it is not - "The door is open." But "The door is closed" (not "The door is close") , "The computer is broken" (not "The computer is break") etc. ...



Проблема очевидно в том, что грань между прилагательным или причастием для нас слишком тонка. В русском языке они, как правило, имеют одну и ту же форму.
Вот пример: John closes the door. = The door is closed by John. = The door is closed. (опустим уточнение "кем").
Но: John opens the door. = The door is opened by John. и тут же возникает вопрос, а можно ли, опустив "by John", сказать "The door is opened", то есть употребив причастие, а не прилагательное.

Очевидно, в каких-то контекстах можно. Скажем, Lots of people open this door every day. And every time the door is opened, I can hear strange voices from inside. Надеюсь, вроде правильно написал. То есть тут, мне кажется, как раз причастие будет.

А вот в чём разница, когда мы просто говорим, что "The door is open" - мне кажется в том, что тут состояние, а не результат действия. Хотя могу ошибаться.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

damager said:


> Bот такая странная вывеска


Это ошибка. The other posters are right, you can't say "we are opened" in this (or any other) sense.


----------



## damager

кажется я достучался до истины!)))))) попал на онлайн курс английского языка http://www.e-english.ru/
_
(В первую очередь, из квалификации репетитора английского языка. _
_Я - преподаватель английского языка, который за 19 лет _
_научил 5300 человек свободно говорить по-английски. _
_Я с отличем закончил МГИМО МИД РФ, учился за рубежом,_
_сертифицирован_ _в_ _Кембридже_ _как__ Teacher of English as Foreign Language._
_В ходе обучения я использую самые передовые_
_методы преподавания английского языка, разработанные в ведущих языковых_
_центрах мира для обучения взрослых английскому языку.)_



и преподаватель сделал специально для меня всем объяснение! 

Преподаватель всем напомнил, что на их обучении не оперируют такими понятиями, как: "Так принято, так говорится" - поэтому на ВСЕ случаи есть правила. И стал разъяснять:


короче есть такое понятие "простые слова", т.е. когда в слове корень слова и есть слово (без суффиксов, окончаний и т.п.). Есть ПРАВИЛО: простые слова ВСЕГДА имеют форму и СУЩЕСТВИТЕЛЬНОГО и ГЛАГОЛА (сказуемого), но также могут иметь и другие формы (но уже не обязательно)

так вот OPEN - это простое слово. есть прил. OPEN - открытый(ая), глагол OPEN - открывать, сущ OPEN - отверстие, нар. OPEN - открыто. 

исходя из этого OPENED не используется в данном случае, т.к. Opened – открытый (вскрытый)
opened - Participle Two, причастие прошедшего времени (всегда страдательное, всегда совершенное)
используется в случае с "открытый только что кем-то" (we/door have been opened by police/customer...) или "открыли что-либо" (we opened the door как глагол)

резонный вопрос *"почему тогда" we are closed" а не "close"* объясняется вот чем: у слова CLOSE в англ языке совсем другие значения:

Close – изолированный, замкнутый. Прил «Закрытый» в английском нет
Вместо него исп. причастие прошедшего времени. Closed – закрытый.
(ну или еще одно значение CLOSE - близко).

Тем, кто ОЧЕНЬ хочет написать "мы открылись" в смысле "наконец-то, только что" можно написать "WE HAVE JUST OPENED UP", но никак не WE ARE OPENED!
Также НЕЛЬЗЯ сказать «the door is opened» или «we are opened»- это будет ошибкой!
прилагательного OPENED не существует, поэтому ARE не может использоваться в данном случае т.к. вспомогательный глагол в таком случае должен быть того же времени, а ARE это настоящее время.


----------



## Moro12

Я лишь добавлю свои соображения на тему того, почему вообще у носителей русского языка возникает такая путаница с употреблением форм open и opened. Я думаю, это объясняется исключительно тем, что в русском языке нет прилагательного "открытый". Поясню: оно, конечно же, есть. Но оно образовано как причастие от глагола "открыть", то есть для нас "открытый" - это в первую очередь страдательное причастие прошедшего времени совершенного вида (образованное с помощью суффикса "-т-"). Для нас нет разницы между причастием "открытый" и прилагательным "открытый".

А вот такая аналогия: у нас есть прилагательное "правильный" (по-английски "correct") и есть причастие "исправленный" (по-английски "corrected"). Русские обычно не путают формы "correct" и "corrected". А вот если бы слова "правильный" у нас не было (предположим!), и вместо него мы бы всегда употребляли форму "исправленный" (предположим!), то это отразилось бы и на ошибках в употреблении английских ""correct" и "corrected".



damager said:


> Тем, кто ОЧЕНЬ хочет написать "мы открылись" в смысле "наконец-то, только что" можно написать "WE HAVE JUST OPENED UP", но никак не WE ARE OPENED!



BTW, Вот в этой фразе самый тёмный для меня момент - это понять, что здесь делает "up". Нет, конечно, я понимаю, что фразовый глагол и так далее. Только как-то сложно почувствовать разницу, чем "to open up" отличается от "to open", какой оттенок смысла этот "up" привносит.


----------



## Outsider

My apologies if I'm repeating something that has already been said, but in the sentence "We are open" (as found in the signs at the doors of shops) the word "open" is an adjective, not a verb. Adjectives often coincide with past participles in English, but not here. The antonym of "open" is "closed", though, identical to the past participle of "to close". An adjective "close" also exists but it has a different meaning: near.


----------



## damager

to open up {глаг.} - сделать доступным {глаг.} - один из переводов. дальше собственно вопрос логики.
вот погуглил один из примеров http://lifeinyellow.ca/2011/how-we’ve-opened-up-our-business/



Moro12 said:


> Я лишь добавлю свои соображения на тему того, почему вообще у носителей русского языка возникает такая путаница с употреблением форм open и opened. Я думаю, это объясняется исключительно тем, что в русском языке нет прилагательного "открытый". Поясню: оно, конечно же, есть. Но оно образовано как причастие от глагола "открыть", то есть для нас "открытый" - это в первую очередь страдательное причастие прошедшего времени совершенного вида (образованное с помощью суффикса "-т-"). Для нас нет разницы между причастием "открытый" и прилагательным "открытый".
> 
> А вот такая аналогия: у нас есть прилагательное "правильный" (по-английски "correct") и есть причастие "исправленный" (по-английски "corrected"). Русские обычно не путают формы "correct" и "corrected". А вот если бы слова "правильный" у нас не было (предположим!), и вместо него мы бы всегда употребляли форму "исправленный" (предположим!), то это отразилось бы и на ошибках в употреблении английских ""correct" и "corrected".
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Вот в этой фразе самый тёмный для меня момент - это понять, что здесь делает "up". Нет, конечно, я понимаю, что фразовый глагол и так далее. Только как-то сложно почувствовать разницу, чем "to open up" отличается от "to open", какой оттенок смысла этот "up" привносит.


----------



## rusita preciosa

damager said:


> и преподаватель сделал специально для меня всем объяснение!
> 
> Преподаватель всем напомнил, что на их обучении не оперируют такими понятиями, как: "Так принято, так говорится" - поэтому на ВСЕ случаи есть правила. И стал разъяснять:


With all due respect to the credentials of your source, I fail to see the logic of that explanation. First, what does the concept of "простые слова" have to to with closed vs. open? In English there are very many words that have the exact same verbal and nominal form (it is the minimum requirement for it to be a простое слово, right?). So both OPEN and CLOSE are простые слова? 

So if we take his example of OPEN, it has a couple of mistakes: прил. OPEN - открытый(ая) (OK), глагол OPEN - открывать (OK), сущ OPEN - отверстие (no, open - открытое пространство; отверстие is opening), нар. OPEN - открыто (no, there is no such adverb as "open", it is openly). 

Now, is CLOSED a простое слово? прил. CLOSED - закрытый(ая), глагол CLOSE - закрывать, сущ CLOSE - завершение, нар. (none).
How about KILL? прил. KILLED - убитый(ая), глагол KILL - убить, сущ KILL - добыча, нар. (none)
How about HIGH? прил. HIGH - высокий(ая), глагол HIGHTEN - повышать, сущ HIGH - высота, нар. HIGHLY высоко. 

So, HIGH is not a простое слово, but it has the adjective "high", whereas KILL is a простое слово, but the adjective is "killed".?


----------



## Dima1409

> BTW, Вот в этой фразе самый тёмный для меня момент - это понять, что здесь делает "up". Нет, конечно, я понимаю, что фразовый глагол и так далее. Только как-то сложно почувствовать разницу, чем "to open up" отличается от "to open", какой оттенок смысла этот "up" привносит.


Насколько я понимаю, up обозначает некую завершенность действия. Трудно объяснить, но я понимаю


----------

